

What to ask a millionaire? - batman12

Hi, I have a lunch coming next week with a millionaire (CTO of Fortune 500) . 
It's a rare chance so I'm making a short list of questions that I'm going to ask him. Please let me know if I miss anything important. Your advice is really appreciated!<p>Also, I'll be glad to ask him any questions you may have, and post his answers here next week.<p>1/What are 3 skills you think the most important to your success?<p>2/ Is networking a must to be successful? If yes, How do you expand your networks? (go to conf, meetup, keep in touch with old friends...)<p>3/ If one advice you could tell your younger self, what would that be?<p>4/ Do you read often? How do you apply knowledge in books?<p>5/ Is being a millionaire what you originally aimed for or it's just a sweet side-effect? :)<p>6/ Which one is more important to your success? Technical skills or entrepreneurship?
======
dutchrapley
"Interested is interesting."

Don't treat this opportunity as in interview. Be genuinely interested in his
life, his story, and his company. If you show interest, he'll open up. Ask the
questions you have based on the current context of the conversation. Everyone
has a story to tell, all you have to do is be inquisitive.

You may just end up with a friend and mentor.

------
maxbrown
How will the answers to these questions help you? To be honest, if you ask all
of these questions, I think it may feel like you're interviewing your
lunchmate.

Instead, could you possibly turn this into a mentorship relationship? Maybe
figure out what personal advice you might appreciate from them instead.

